# AGM Battery Helpful?



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Not looking to start a battery brand debate. All I am wondering is if anyone has installed one of these and found the volt meter stays in the 14v range. I have a 2011 Sierra 2500HD gasser. When plowing my voltage drops to around 12. Which is normal from my research. So before I go and spend $200+ on a battery. I wanted to throw this post out there and see what opinions I get.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your volt meter will not stay in the 14.0 range 
You know it's normal for it to drop to 12.0, so why bother?
And yes I owned 3 yellow tops on one trk with a 220 alt


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

My battery is on its way out was my reason for posting. And I thought I would upgrade while I had the chance. So did you find the yellow tops helped recover faster? My main concern isn't where the voltmeter is. More my heater fan and wipers moving slowly.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's all alternator keeping up. 
IMO biggest liquid battery you can get, and biggest alt you can get/afford.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

If the alt would put out a constant 14+ volts I wouldn't even have this problem haha


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep you still would.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

We used to run AGM batteries in our cars for auto competitions. I've also run them on my offroad rigs, handled decent size winches and lots of halogens (before LEDs were cool  ) 
These in particular are meant for quick bursts of high load, I've never put one in a plow truck, but a 1200CCA batt, and 160amp alt have done a great job of supplying the needed current for the 3kW of Amp in the wifey's trunk.

I've heard a lot of bad a bout Optima's over the years, but we've had great luck with Kinetik and Stinger.

http://kinetikpower.com http://www.stingerelectronics.com/products.aspx?selectedcategoryid=4


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking when going with an AGM battery. Thats all the plow uses is quick bursts. Extra capacity until the alt can catch up.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Just put two AGMs in my Duramax plow/salt truck. Batteries I replaced tested fine at dealer but I went with AGM batteries anyways, and the difference is night and day. Volt meter drops a little still, but pops right back, way more constant than the regular batteries I had. Just my experience. I am going to put AGMs in my single battery gas pickups also this week.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

At the start of the season. When I raised the plow the check gauges light came on I replaced the battery with a yellow top optima. Just plow 19 inches of concrete and I did not hear the warning sound our light


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

dieseld;1947010 said:


> Just put two AGMs in my Duramax plow/salt truck. Batteries I replaced tested fine at dealer but I went with AGM batteries anyways, and the difference is night and day. Volt meter drops a little still, but pops right back, way more constant than the regular batteries I had. Just my experience. I am going to put AGMs in my single battery gas pickups also this week.


What brand of batteries did you use? Just curious.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Interstate brand. $213.00 with the exchange of the other ones that were in it.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

rjigto4oje;1947053 said:


> At the start of the season. When I raised the plow the check gauges light came on I replaced the battery with a yellow top optima. Just plow 19 inches of concrete and I did not hear the warning sound our light


What was the number on the yellow top Optima did you used. I looked on line and it does not show a recommended yellow top for my 2009 2500HD.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I also have had a positive experience with AGM battery on GM charging system. Basically helps keep voltage high enough to prevent "Service brake system" message due to low voltage when the stock AC delco couldn't because the smart alternator hadn't kicked on yet. I previously got this message all the time, now once in a blue moon usually after just starting the truck. Mine is a Sears Diehard Platinum that has had rough service (plows with old Meyers 3" motor and then will sit in my driveway a week until it needs to plow again, sits most of the summer too). It's 5 years old at this point.

The AC delco battery was still good, only 3 years old at the time. I still run my pellet stove with it when the power is out, just too much voltage dip in the cold and with all the amps of the plow motor.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Rick547;1947422 said:


> What was the number on the yellow top Optima did you used. I looked on line and it does not show a recommended yellow top for my 2009 2500HD.


I purchased it at autozone the number is 
dg34-78 right around 240 dollars


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

rjigto4oje;1947812 said:


> I purchased it at autozone the number is
> dg34-78 right around 240 dollars


Thanks for the information!


----------

